# Avicularia Versicolour



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey guys I just picked up a pair of little slings from Scales And Fangs today they are gorgeous :flrt: my camera isnt working atm though and they are very small anyways :bash: was wondering if many keep these and have photos? I have seen some really blue adults and some darker ones just looking round on google etc etc.
Or anyone who keeps any avics please post some pics and say what you have 
I have been thinking about getting some more I really like Pink Toes 
Peter.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

My versicolors are too small to take pics of so heres my OH hybrid avic:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice Selina  mine are also quite tiny recently molted though compared to the moult they are huge.
Cameras working now so may try and get some shots in a bit though.
Peter.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

The Gecko King :) said:


> Nice Selina  mine are also quite tiny recently molted though compared to the moult they are huge.
> Cameras working now so may try and get some shots in a bit though.
> Peter.


Mine are about 3.5cm in size so wont get a pic 4 another few moults. 
She is a gorgeous girly but shes never guna be bred due to being a hybrid, hence y i got given her.


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

my versicolor sling starting to show adult colouration


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

very large adult female sp kwitara river


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

adult female A.minatrix


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

adult female Avicularia species


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

I really want an A.minatrix they are gorgeous


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice andy  keep any other t's?


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

adult female sp peru purple


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

andyh75 said:


> adult female sp peru purple


Very nice I have found a few slings of these available near me that adult has just convinced me to definately get them


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

minatrix are very nice avics, not often seen for sale , i got her last october from kempton entomological show from a german spider breeder that was there , o aye i have loads of other species of spider old world , new world aborial, terrestrial heheh :2thumb:


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

there a beautifull avic too,stunning dark purple in colour :2thumb:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice choice Peter. 

I love Avics, currently in my collection I've got:

Avicularia laeta sling
Avicularia sp. "avicularia" mature male
Avicularia sp. "avicularia" sub adults x4
Avicularia versicolor adult female
Avicularia sp. "peru purple" juve

They're awesome.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

matty said:


> Nice choice Peter.
> 
> I love Avics, currently in my collection I've got:
> 
> ...


Hey Matty nice you keep a fair few avics then 
I should be getting a A sp per purple sling this friday 
And yeah I think they are great quite active, also my first arboreal tarantula 
Peter.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I really want one of those A. minatrix, ppl were buying them at Kempton but once again I missed out.

A. versicolor (awaiting moult) DiCanio (after the West Ham footballer)









A. fasciulata

















A. sp. metallica - Slippers








(adult male colours, out on breeding loan)


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice Pete the versicolours look great at adults cant wait for mine to grow some


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

A. sp. avicularia - Fiona









A. versicolor sling (I had 40 of these beauties)


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't need ANY encouragement to show off my Avic collection!!!

My stunning and huge 8" adult female Avicularia amazonica










One of 3 adult female Avicularia minatrix










Another girly out for a wander in the garden!










Avicularia huriana sub adult male (He's HUGE!):


























Avicularia versicolor small form adult female:










Avicularia versicolor juvenile:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

That small form female above is mummy to these that i bred last year 


















Avicularia sp. "Guyana" female










Avicularia versicolor large form juvenile female:










Avicularia bicegoi juvenile










3rd female minatrix (now someone get me a male!!!)










Avicularia sp. "peru purple" juvenile










And this is my first ever Avic as a sling. The juvenile large form versi  Bought her at 1cm, this was a few moults on.










I also have a couple of laeta and purpurea but no piccies yet!


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Stunning avics and great pics Becky mine are quite dark at the moment do all versicolours start out like that and go brighter or are there like colour forms? as I have seen darker adults and extremely colourful adults?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

There are 2 forms of versicolor. All of which should be colourful. As you can see from the pics, the small form is more purple, where the large form is much redder. The small form is maximum 5" and males about 3" where as the large form i've seen sub adult females of about 6" with more room to grow and males about 6" mature. 

Slings start off dark and then get brighter


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

great pics Becky what camera are you using and if it's not an SLR with a macro lens then do you use macro mode on the camera for all T's, even adults, or just slings?

Getting a fuji finepix S8100fd for my birthday. It's just a normal digital camera but i tried it out in the store and it took a really good picture of a 5p coin on macro mode then super macro mode it was really great i could see little scratches on it i couldn't see but lol your like 1cm away from the subject they'd probably leg it.:lol2:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Becky said:


> There are 2 forms of versicolor. All of which should be colourful. As you can see from the pics, the small form is more purple, where the large form is much redder. The small form is maximum 5" and males about 3" where as the large form i've seen sub adult females of about 6" with more room to grow and males about 6" mature.
> 
> Slings start off dark and then get brighter


Ok thank you they are fairly fast growers im told they just molted within a week or so of now how long would it take for an average sling to moult every 4-6 weeks or abit less?


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's a few of mine 

A. sp. "Suriname" 3 inch adult female








A. sp. "bicegoi" 5.5 inch adult female








A. huriana juvenile








A. sp. "fasciculata" juvenile








A. sp. "Kwitara River" 6 inch adult female








A. sp. "unknown" 3 inch








A. versicolor 4 inch








A. sp. "Kwitara River" 5 inch unsexed








A. purpurea 3.5 inch








A. braunshauseni 4 inch juvenile








A. sp. "Amazonica" 4 inch juvenile


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I have 2 A.versicolors, started with three but one of them arrived badly and died a month later. The rest are getting big however. Hoping for a 1:1 or two females. Also have A.Purpurea sling and hoping that will do well.

Edit: Way to jinx myself. Just checked the spiders tubs and one has decided to perish.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Its my experience they start off bright and get darker. Initially starting with very bright blue but as they go through the moults the dark tiger pattern on the abdomen becomes more prominent and an overall darkness appears on the legs.
These are some of my slings from May, they are in film tubs so you can get an idea of how small they are.

















If you're versicolor slings are black without showing the cyan (blue) then you might not have versicolors. Do you have any pix?

Lucifus, I found the same last night, no idea why, it wasn't even in death curl and its abdomen looked healthy. I've found these to be very delicate slings, more so than any other sling I have, avics, pokies, brachy's, grammies, obts, cambs, psalmos etc.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

you bunch of teasers!!! ive gota get an Avic now! pete, il be in touch soon! :whistling2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> great pics Becky what camera are you using and if it's not an SLR with a macro lens then do you use macro mode on the camera for all T's, even adults, or just slings?
> 
> Getting a fuji finepix S8100fd for my birthday. It's just a normal digital camera but i tried it out in the store and it took a really good picture of a 5p coin on macro mode then super macro mode it was really great i could see little scratches on it i couldn't see but lol your like 1cm away from the subject they'd probably leg it.:lol2:


I'm using a Konika Minolta Z3. I take all my pictures using super macro for slings and adults. It's a lovely camera, i love it. You can zoom quite a bit before it starts to get blurry too! Lovely Elaine, i must get some pics of my fasciculata's!


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> Lucifus, I found the same last night, no idea why, it wasn't even in death curl and its abdomen looked healthy. I've found these to be very delicate slings, more so than any other sling I have, avics, pokies, brachy's, grammies, obts, cambs, psalmos etc.


It was about 2-3cm. I think it had died of dehydration as it had an extremely thick web and no holes at all with it sealed inside. Spent two months in it. Hopefully the last one will be ok.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Becky said:


> I'm using a Konika Minolta Z3. I take all my pictures using super macro for slings and adults. It's a lovely camera, i love it. You can zoom quite a bit before it starts to get blurry too! Lovely Elaine, i must get some pics of my fasciculata's!


aww i bet mine will take cool pics too then. It looks similiar to your one physically but it's a Fuji finepix S8100, got a 18x zoom and 10 megapixels!

Do you zoom in fully then go on macro mode or not have it zoomed in when your using macro?


----------



## shrek090 (Jun 24, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> aww i bet mine will take cool pics too then. It looks similiar to your one physically but it's a Fuji finepix S8100, got a 18x zoom and 10 megapixels!
> 
> Do you zoom in fully then go on macro mode or not have it zoomed in when your using macro?


i got a fuji finepix s8100fd 3 days ago, they are awesome imo. it takes very good macro shots.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't zoom in anymore than i have to, the less you zoom the better quality the pictures. 10 megapixels will take better than mine, mines only 4!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

shrek090 said:


> i got a fuji finepix s8100fd 3 days ago, they are awesome imo. it takes very good macro shots.



..same camera..same city, STOP STEALING MY IDENTITY!!:lol2:
Did you buy yours at Jacobs? WTF happened to Jessops camera shop i went to were i thought it was but this "Jacobs" is there. I asked if they used to be Jessops but they said " no, we're their better competitors". The camera is £10 cheaper there then Jessops though so I'll give em that and the guy was nice, i took a cool picture of a pound coin.


----------



## shrek090 (Jun 24, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> ..same camera..same city, STOP STEALING MY IDENTITY!!:lol2:
> Did you buy yours at Jacobs? WTF happened to Jessops camera shop i went to were i thought it was but this "Jacobs" is there. I asked if they used to be Jessops but they said " no, we're their better competitors". The camera is £10 cheaper there then Jessops though so I'll give em that and the guy was nice, i took a cool picture of a pound coin.


no i got mine from ukdigitalcameras.com, cost 167 on its own, but i got the 212 pound package, next day delivery. the zoom om it is awesome.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

shrek090 said:


> no i got mine from ukdigitalcameras.com, cost 167 on its own, but i got the 212 pound package, next day delivery. the zoom om it is awesome.


yeah i think it costs about the same at the Jacobs place.

I'm buying the camera there but accessories I;ve shopped around. Found good 4GB SDHC cards for £8 delivered!

Then a case for it for the same price on ebay, not the more pricey leather one but it looks nice none the less.

Then Also I'm getting an energizer battery recharger with 6 2500mAH(no idea what it is but higher the better i think) AA batteries.


----------



## shrek090 (Jun 24, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> yeah i think it costs about the same at the Jacobs place.
> 
> I'm buying the camera there but accessories I;ve shopped around. Found good 4GB SDHC cards for £8 delivered!
> 
> ...


well i have took about 500 photos with my re-chargeable ones and they still haven't ran out lol


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Managed to get one quick picture camera is playing up for some reason it took one all the others came out really blury or wouldnt work :bash: its quite dark, although in the picture it seems quite blue I guess its very fast whatever it is and trying to bite me through its container do you think it is a versicolour? the other looks the same.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Definitely a versicolor.
These won't bite, never actually heard of an Avic biting anyone. That's not to say it would never happen but its damned unlikely. I've had these crawl up my arms and around my back when attempting to feed. LOL, lovely things.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

I had an avic run up my arm and face before aswel these sckers can move when they need to lol
I would say that is a versicolor aswell gorgeous lil thing


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> Definitely a versicolor.
> These won't bite, never actually heard of an Avic biting anyone. That's not to say it would never happen but its damned unlikely. I've had these crawl up my arms and around my back when attempting to feed. LOL, lovely things.


Ok great at least I know they are what it says on the tin :lol2: I know they are quite docile but fast, but one of them when I was moving the sling pot its in kept trying to get me lmao


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

lycanlord20 said:


> I had an avic run up my arm and face before aswel these sckers can move when they need to lol
> I would say that is a versicolor aswell gorgeous lil thing


lmao thanks  I also think they are great wouldnt really fancy one on my face but hey :lol2:
Peter.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

I didnt want it on my face either lol I felt itchy for a while dunno if it was more psycological than anythng tho lol


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> Definitely a versicolor.
> These won't bite, never actually heard of an Avic biting anyone. That's not to say it would never happen but its damned unlikely. I've had these crawl up my arms and around my back when attempting to feed. LOL, lovely things.


Versicolor are lovely, i've never been bitten but they can't half shift when they want to!! A laeta sling nearly bit me once though lol!


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

I was moving one of my Avicularia sp. "avicularia" the other day so I could get at some uneated crickets in it's tank.

I nudged it a tiny bit with the tweezers on it's back leg.. It spun round, threat postured me, ran up the tweezers fangs baring, dived off the tweezers & sat on top of a RUB giving me threat postures until I put it back. & then it was still giving me threat postures after I'd put it back in it's tank.

That spider is evil.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Becky said:


> Versicolor are lovely, i've never been bitten but they can't half shift when they want to!! A laeta sling nearly bit me once though lol!


 
Yeah my laeta's nasty too lol.


----------



## Shayler (Jul 8, 2008)

Ahh nice Gecko King i could never get a decent pic there too fast 

Bets pics i got lol


----------

